# Let's Talk Headlight Bulbs



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am looking at replacing headlight bulbs in my truck. I do not want to go LED at this time. I am looking at a few different brands right now, with PIAA Xtreme White Plus being at the top of the list at this point. I found some Hellas that I like as well, but they are 100w/80w and I don't want to get pulled over by the cops. What are you guys using in your rigs?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sylvania silver star / ultra star.

Edit: 55watt is max legal wattage for normal headlights. 100 watts is amazingly bright, and will get you pulled over... or shot at by a road rage'r. My old KC Rollbar lights were 100 watt bulbs. 250,000 candle power per bulb, had 4 of them. 1 meeelllliiiooooooooon candlepower at the flick of a switch.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I am sick of being blinded by headlights that are too bright. 
It is ignorant, rude, and selfish. Period. 

But it's like darkened windows and texting on phone while driving, no one will do anything about it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2full said:


> I am sick of being blinded by headlights that are too bright.
> It is ignorant, rude, and selfish. Period.
> 
> But it's like darkened windows and texting on phone while driving, no one will do anything about it.


Agree! I don't want to be one of those guys. I just want a clean clear white light. The PIAA and Silverstar Ultra are both good for the driver and on coming traffic.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I would recommend the Sylvania zXe if you are wanting the bright white light and you don't want to blind everybody on the road. I used a set on my Hyundai Elantra and they were great, the downside to them is the bulb life. The brighter and the whiter the bulb the shorter their lifespan. My Elantra is my daily driver and I get about an hour a day behind the wheel, and I leave the headlights on automatic which is on most of the time, and the zXe's made it about a year and a half before one burnt out and I replaced them.


----------

